# TRU - The Trust Company



## So_Cynical (1 August 2010)

The Trust Company Limited is a 125 year old business with over $110 billion in funds under supervision, the Trust company is one of the largest trustees in Australia with offices along the length of the east coast and in Singapore.

The Trust Company provides many services to corporate and private customers including Securities and debenture issues, funds management, Financial planning, Health and personal injury assistance and trustee and custodian services across the property and infrastructure asset classes in Australia and Singapore etc etc.

http://www.trust.com.au/

Company Summary

Market Cap: 183 Mill
First listed 1990 
No debt
Dividend payout ratio of 100% reported NPAT 
12+ year history of 2 or more mostly FF dividends per year
7.6% gross dividend yield at current SP, last 2 divis factored forward.
Holds 14%+ of EQT - Equity Trustees Ltd (value 18 mill & largest holder)

Only posting this because the SP has just recently bounced a little of a 17 month low and looks to me like a great time for entry into this great company...if longer term conservative investing is your thing.
~


----------



## System (22 December 2013)

On December 19th, 2013, The Trust Company Limited (TRU) was removed from the ASX's official list following implementation of the scheme of arrangement by which Perpetual Limited acquired all of the ordinary shares in the Company.


----------

